# roadie



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

wow Roadie is exploding
too bad not in Texas


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Its up here in MN. Primarily the airlines and luggage. most are low ball offers than wouldn't pay for themselves.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> Its up here in MN. Primarily the airlines and luggage. most are low ball offers than wouldn't pay for themselves.


I think if you were going that way anyway is the idea of Roadie


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> I think if you were going that way anyway is the idea of Roadie


There isn't anyone going that way anyway (to the airport) to pick up someone's luggage and then deliver it for $12. Roadie is 100% BS. Their BS is an attempt to get you to deliver something for less than the IRS mileage rate.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

even then time is money and just parking and walking to the airlines counter ect...I just don't think it worth is...I mean I have seen some unicorns pop up and if I wasn't working already I would of picked them up.....300 bucks for 4 hrs rt


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> There isn't anyone going that way anyway (to the airport) to pick up someone's luggage and then deliver it for $12. Roadie is 100% BS. Their BS is an attempt to get you to deliver something for less than the IRS mileage rate.


let's say you worked at the airport and lived in the city it was being delivered to


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> let's say you worked at the airport and lived in the city it was being delivered to


Let's say that is just not happening for a number of reasons, including, but not limited to:

1. The airlines want the luggage delivered within a short time frame which means you can't punch out from your airport job, take the luggage to the customer to collect $12, and then return to the airport to punch back in.

2. Most delayed luggage is in the evening. They will not let you deliver it after 11 PM when you get off. So the luggage stays overnight if it is after 10PM.

3. The overnight luggage needs to be picked up and delivered in the morning. Most people do not work at the airport overnight and if they do they are in no mood to deliver luggage in the morning.

Roadie is a good idea, but they need to get rid of their BS and not have people working for lower than minimum wage.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

I wouldn't go near an airport right now. Hard pass.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

It's all Home Depot and Walmart pickups where I'm at.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

When they first started maybe like 3 years ago I heard a lot of the bag runs were paying $25 and up, sometimes getting 2 or 3 at a time. Just like anything else, airlines quickly caught on and chopped it down to 9-12$ a run, which of course you have to pay tolls, gas and airport fees out of pocket / not worth it.


----------



## Cdub2499 (Jul 31, 2020)

I've had the app for year or two now. For the longest time it was like discussed. Only airline gigs for garbage pay not worth the time or effort. It appears they have recently got a contract or something with advanced auto parts And tractor supply company. That's atleast the case here in my area in upstate New York. I've been receiving atleast 10-15+ notifications a day for gigs, the majority being for advanced auto parts, most with atleast Decent and fair pay, some very nice pay. I've seen the pay range from $10-$50 depending on the distance and the parts being delivered. Also have the ability to accept multiple deliveries at once. I think you could stand to make a decent amount of money with the gigs for advanced auto parts. I plan to start accepting and doing some of the advanced auto parts deliverys starting tomorrow. I'll leave feedback in a few days with results and if it's worth the time

I already spend a lot of time driving around, personally just like to drive and since the covid deal has taken the world by storm, ive regularly been spending time just driving around, I just enjoy a good drive and gets me out of the house. I figure if I'm already out driving around for free, may as well attempt to get paid while doing it. I figure if I can Manage to pick up 8-10 deliveries a day and avg about 20-25 to we delivery, would be a nice 200-250 a day easily. Even if I were only to manage 5-8 deliveries a day and only averaged 15 per delivery that's still 75-90 bucks a day which would be worth it to me for a few hours work doing something I was Essentially already previously doing for free.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Pretty much the same here in west Tennessee. Not nearly the number of offers, but they did sign on with Tractor Supply, Walgreens, Home Depot, and Advance Auto. Most of the gigs are pretty low priced when they start out, but I have noticed the longer they sit, the higher these go up. Just saw a prescription from Jackson to Henderson, TN go for $60 on a 16 mile trip. Why? Pharmacy is closing soon. If I was closer, I'd have been all over that. Most of the ones I get seem to go around $25 - $30. Having smaller vehicles, I'm limited as to what I can take. I've seen the huge ones from TSC go for $90 for a 30 mile trip. If there was a bit more volume, I'd consider getting a pickup and trailer for those, but it's still hit and miss here, you can go a week with nothing.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

same here in Texas with adition of Home Depot since Delivhas shutdown


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

smithers54 said:


> even then time is money and just parking and walking to the airlines counter ect...I just don't think it worth is...I mean I have seen some unicorns pop up and if I wasn't working already I would of picked them up.....300 bucks for 4 hrs rt


Our luggage was left in Honolulu when we switched fro Alaska Airlines to Hawaiian. The gal in Lihue at the baggage counter told us she would get it to us on the same day. 5 hours later a Roadie driver dropped it at our door no fee to us. I tipped him $50. I then hired him to drive back to the AP and give another $50 to the gal who rustled up our luggage from the Honolulu queue.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Make money on those Advanced Autoparts runs while you can. 

I spent 4 years with a company that did parts deliveries. There is no way that is sustainable. 

Eventually AA is going to realize they are losing money. Their customers certainly aren't paying 25-35 bux per delivery.


----------



## Cdub2499 (Jul 31, 2020)

billm said:


> Pretty much the same here in west Tennessee. Not nearly the number of offers, but they did sign on with Tractor Supply, Walgreens, Home Depot, and Advance Auto. Most of the gigs are pretty low priced when they start out, but I have noticed the longer they sit, the higher these go up. Just saw a prescription from Jackson to Henderson, TN go for $60 on a 16 mile trip. Why? Pharmacy is closing soon. If I was closer, I'd have been all over that. Most of the ones I get seem to go around $25 - $30. Having smaller vehicles, I'm limited as to what I can take. I've seen the huge ones from TSC go for $90 for a 30 mile trip. If there was a bit more volume, I'd consider getting a pickup and trailer for those, but it's still hit and miss here, you can go a week with nothing.


I actually just moved to upstate New York in April from middle Tennessee! Nice to see a fellow Tennessean. Boy do I miss home. I never had luck with the roadie app there. Only cheap air port runs not worth it. I took notice of the advance auto parts gigs coming in tho. I watched closely the last 7-10 days. If it maintains the volume of gigs and the avg pay per gig I've seen, it should be a decent gig. Nothing to get rich from but minimal/easy work will make a nice income that is strictly fun money.

Also coming from an automotive background as my career I would much rather deliver some auto parts than do anymore else's grocery shopping or deliver fast food and try to keep happy customers.


----------



## Cdub2499 (Jul 31, 2020)

UPDATE 
Successfully accepted approved and completed my first 2 deliveries with roadie for advance auto parts. Very easy and straightforward. I was already taking a drive to get my 16 month old son outta the house and he loves a nap in the car. My first delivery delivery was from one advance auto location to another location that was a total of 7 miles from pickup location to drop off location, it took about 10 minutes to drive from pick up to drop and paid $17.24. The 2nd delivery was from advance to a customer house right at 4 miles from pick up to drop. It paid $8.97. The second one was a small payment but I was already out and near the pick up location for the part. And between the 2 it brought my earnings to $26.21 for 11 miles of travel, and actual time spent maybe 45 minutes. Couple things I’m watching that could be areas of improvement working together with the advance employees but I see tremendous potential to earn some extremely easy money as side hustle. Easiest $26 I’ve earned and This first day has me beyond more excited than I expected.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cdub2499 said:


> UPDATE
> Successfully accepted approved and completed my first 2 deliveries with roadie for advance auto parts. Very easy and straightforward. I was already taking a drive to get my 16 month old son outta the house and he loves a nap in the car. My first delivery delivery was from one advance auto location to another location that was a total of 7 miles from pickup location to drop off location, it took about 10 minutes to drive from pick up to drop and paid $17.24. The 2nd delivery was from advance to a customer house right at 4 miles from pick up to drop. It paid $8.97. The second one was a small payment but I was already out and near the pick up location for the part. And between the 2 it brought my earnings to $26.21 for 11 miles of travel, and actual time spent maybe 45 minutes. Couple things I'm watching that could be areas of improvement working together with the advance employees but I see tremendous potential to earn some extremely easy money as side hustle. Easiest $26 I've earned and This first day has me beyond more excited than I expected.


Did you pick up both from same location or different AAs?


----------



## Cdub2499 (Jul 31, 2020)

Both from same location for pick up. But Both deliveries were complete opposite direction of each other, so it worked out best for me just as I got back in the vicinity of the pick up AA the next gig came available. Low pay but short distance. And in all seriousness my goal was to accept and complete every gig I had the chance to today, no care about the pay. Just wanted to get my feet wet and see how the process worked. So to get myself comfortable with the process, make $26 for 11 miles of travel and under an hour of my time. I’m very satisfied and excited about the potential.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Yesterday in Jackson, it seems everyone took the day off. $31.71 prescription going 4 miles, $23.58 Advanced Auto going 6 miles, and $66.17 prescription going 61 miles. Add in the 3 WalMart deliveries I did and it ended up being $165 day.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

some of those are some high numbers. usually the miles are much larger than the offer.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

They are. It doesn't always go high like that; usually there are people who grab those at a lower rate.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Roadie...the place Uber drivers go to laugh at the low rates. I've done about 40 gigs and some of the pay I see is laughable. Lowest I have seen is .216 cents per mile for a 900+ mile gig while most gigs start at .33 cents a mile. They don't even pay you for your time.
The only way to make money is to take gigs that are less than 5 miles. After that it seems they feel .30 cents a mile is acceptable. I have somehow managed to average around $1.10 a mile but only because one trip paid $9 and was .02 miles away. It was from the airport to the closest hotel on airport grounds but I had to pay $5 for parking to make $9 then wait over a week to get that $5 back. And I upset the support staff by asking if Delta could validate the parking so they removed the $5 reimbursement and waited a week to give it to me. They still haven't answered my question and I have suddenly stopped receiving notifications. Apparently, they don't like dissent


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah, the long trips are not worth it. I think those are still designed for truckers who might be pulling an empty up that way anyway, because the pay just isn't there. There's one now in my area, 850 miles from Kingston Springs to NJ. Paying $270. It might, might, fit in the wife's Tiguan at 60x32x23, but even at 30 MPG, that's basically $60 each way in gas, and a hotel stay in between. Even if I used points for the stay, and having to eat along the way, I think you'd make like $100 for the trip by the time you did a round trip. I suppose you could find others to head back toward home, if they would be of a size that would fit your vehicle.

The local and somewhat longer than locals pay a bit better. They tend to increase in price, and a lot of times the sender will tack on a decent tip to get someone to take the trip, at least in my area. The problem is, it's not real consistent in this area. Yesterday there were plenty of trips, and today, absolutely nothing in my area, even expanding the area to about an hour in any direction. Not even the WalMart pickups were anywhere close. They use a different app for the WalMarts in the area, and the pay scale is interesting. In Jackson, base is 7.14 a trip. In Milan, it's 7.50. Nearer to me, I have one store that base is 12.50, and one that's 8.50. Longer trips pay a bit more, and if no one takes them in the half hour, they usually repost at a higher rate. The problem with a lot of those is that they are Express pickups, where you have like 30 minutes to get to the pickup, but then an hour and a half to make the delivery. Other than the two closest stores, it takes me over half an hour to get there. And then if you do go, you pretty much have to stay out in that area and hope for more orders to make it worthwhile, and that's not volume I've seen yet. 

Unfortunately, for the time being, that's pretty much what I'm stuck at doing. The company I worked for laid me off mid-April to the end of May when my locations I covered were shut down temporarily. Then, they decided to start closing locations permanently, and one was one of mine. They then decided that they no longer needed to have someone in TN to do that job because one of my two locations was closing, and eliminated my position. I got a 1 month severance which just ended, unemployment this time for some reason is dragging their feet in approving the claim even though during the layoff I had no issues. At 54, in this economy, I pretty much have to face the fact that my IT career is likely over. I've put in for 50 jobs so far, and got one phone interview in that time. It took me 6 months last time to land the job, and I had to take a $12,000 a year pay cut at that. I'd go back to Uber if it wasn't for the virus - I drove mostly Nashville with some Jackson mixed in, and usually made $200 a day. But again, at 54, and while my health is decent, my wife's is not, and I'm not exactly at fighting weight anymore, so I am doing all that I can to avoid catching Covid as I'm at the point where outcomes start trending in to poor if you catch it.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Any roadies in new Jersey


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I run 2 accounts with Roadie.

I use my wife's and mine. 

All i did was take my picture instead of my wife in her profile and it worked. 

You don't show any ID at all for pickups at all.

So far it's been working really well.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Iann said:


> I run 2 accounts with Roadie.
> 
> I use my wife's and mine.
> 
> ...


what was the benefit of running two accounts


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

If there is a couple orders that are up for grabs, you can usually get both or more at once. 
It can be hard to get double orders at once in one account where I'm at. 
I only do 2 stores where I'm at.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

So far it's pretty quiet. Mostly gone depot and auto parts. Pay seems low. 

Can customer tip via app?


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> So far it's pretty quiet. Mostly gone depot and auto parts. Pay seems low.
> 
> Can customer tip via app?


The only tips I have seen are attached by the person who placed the request.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

billm said:


> The only tips I have seen are attached by the person who placed the request.


I received a $5 tip once after delivering a home depot order so it can be done but most of the time the tip is already shown. I'm assuming its because the customer can figure out what were paid and were like "holy crap, thats too low"


----------



## flymiester (Aug 27, 2019)

I have yet to do a Roadie in my area. All I see are Walmart. All trips have a $5 tip included. Still they don't seem worth it to me. Especially when they say large size and load. I'll keep an eye out for the occasional unicorn. Otherwise, I'm doing alright with Lyuber.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Thoughts about Roadie:

1) Many pickups are luggage from your local airport. Those deals almost never tip. Think about it this way- if your luggage is 4-6 hours late and you can’t go to bed til it arrives, you’d likely be a tad cranky and avoid paying a tip.

2) The deliveries of prescription drugs can be ok, sometimes paying $10-30 for driving only 1-5 miles. These unicorns, however, are often in more rural areas that can be 50-100 miles from a decent sized city. Also, they can be deliveries between midnight and 4am. In my area the prescriptions are often delivered to jails and mental hospitals. So, if you are squeamish, you might want to avoid this type.

3) Roadie SUBSTANTIALLY lowed their rates on or just before 9/3/20- about a year ago. Without naming cities for privacy reasons I have been actively tracking luggage deliveries going over 50 miles each way from our local airport. 

On 9/3/20 there was a luggage delivery going 121 miles each way that paid only $43. I thought it was a mistake when I saw it- it was NOT a mistake.

The older rate for luggage to that same town was $89-102. Ouch!

4) I truly don’t know if Roadie has insurance to cover drivers. That is something you need to check out. I seldom deliver for them anymore as I just don’t see many gigs worth doing.

5) It seems like the vast majority of activity is early morning. There are LOTS of Home Depot deliveries set up before 6am. Someone who is a morning person will likely do better with them.

6) If you are truly going somewhere, say, 500 miles away and wouldn’t mind putting an extra few boxes in your car, you could make perhaps $75-100 for the trip. We once delivered an antique wooden desk about 900 miles (each way) from home. I made about $425, but that was BEFORE the delivery rated plummeted. That same desk now might pay only $200 or so. See above comments on the sizable reduction.

7) Roadie recently added a clause whereby drivers are expected to make at least 1 delivery every 60 days to be able to continue to deliver for them. Sadly, I look several times a day virtually every day and still I worry about not being able to do a single delivery over a 60 day period. That is truly a bad sign IMHO.

Actually I enjoy doing Roadie when I can. The job is simple enough and the app is easy to use. I just have to do other gigs like Amazon, UberEats and Doordash to make money. If it was only Roadie, I’d starve.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I tipped $100 last time my, luggage was late.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I tipped $100 last time my, luggage was late.


That was a nice thing to do, but is extremely unusual. There are online tips, but the cash tips upon delivery are quite unusual. I'd guess cash tips are only given about 1% of the time, if that. Also, mostly they will be in the neighborhood of $1-10 depending on the circumstances.

Once I drove a handmade antique desk over 900 miles (and then had to drive another 900 miles to get home). This was in September, 2019- a year before Roadie slashed the rates they pay drivers. The delivery paid around $400. I thought we did a GREAT job protecting it from the elements and taking it out of the back of the car when spending the night halfway to the destination. Still no tip! Geez!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Meant to add something else nice about Roadie. Once you are awarded a delivery, you have a full 15 minutes to begin!


----------

